# Just some fun with bunny ears



## cauzimme (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey, 
Today my friend came over, she needed a small frontal portrait photo for a blog, boring stuff... Since she brough me a super duper large coffee and that we were both free for the day, we did an impromptu shooting with my newly purchased bunny ears .


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 28, 2015)

OMG, beautiful friend.  I'm so jealous that you have access to so many good looking friends to pose LOL


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 28, 2015)

If only you knew, she's always complaining about not being photogenic and I'm always trying to cheer her up.


----------



## timor (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice work ! 
Her very smooth skin is natural ? Or it is your work ?


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you. She have a pretty skin, I only did some small corrections, and only because she asked me too (it's in her head).


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2015)

It just looks really good, almost to good, to be... you know.


----------



## cauzimme (Oct 29, 2015)

timor said:


> It just looks really good, almost to good, to be... you know.



Vegetarian since 14yrs old, detox tea and yoga freak, non smoker guess it's now paying, hahaha.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2015)

Three cheers for bunny ears! 
Hip hip hooray!
Hip hip hooray!
Hip hip hooray!


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 29, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> If only you knew, she's always complaining about not being photogenic and I'm always trying to cheer her up.



If I'm ever in your area we need to collaborate!


----------



## timor (Oct 29, 2015)

cauzimme said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > It just looks really good, almost to good, to be... you know.
> ...


I can believe in that. I see effects of that lifestyle at close.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 29, 2015)

I really like that first one, fabulous light and shadows really set the mood of the photo.  The 3rd I think would look better cropped a bit at the bottom to keep that illusion of nakedness and to remain in step with the others in the set.


----------



## urahara (Oct 29, 2015)

The photos are great!

I will tell just a couple of things that don't seem good to me.

- In the 2nd one the shadow on the chin and the lips feels a little over processed.. more intense than normal. The graduation of the chin shadow in 1st and 3rd is more normal and pleasing than in the 2nd. The feeling is that the 2nd has overall more "clarity" (lightroom terminology) than the other 2 and I like more the other 2 because of that.

- I 1st and 2nd photos in lower left part of the nose there is a lump (I'm not sure this is the correct English word) that my eye keeps returning to. Maybe I am over-watching this, but I think this angle exaggerates that part of the nose. I would consider smoothing it a bit in photoshop.

These are the only "bad" for me... but speak the truth I like the photos very much and wished I was the one who made them


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Oct 29, 2015)

Beautiful images and nicely done.  My favorite is the last one.

Dave


----------

